# Alice Alice Where the F*** Is Alice?



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Need cheering up where's Alice?

A wee song meantime....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsrfovOPcjk


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> Need cheering up where's Alice?
> 
> A wee song meantime....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsrfovOPcjk



woman you need your ass slapped for posting that song :lol:

ok your wish is granted...what can i do ya for lass 

and remember maggie...I will ofcourse visit the gutter at some point and try to drag you allong with me !


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> woman you need your ass slapped for posting that song :lol:
> 
> ok your wish is granted...what can i do ya for lass
> 
> and remember maggie...I will ofcourse visit the gutter at some point and try to drag you allong with me !


 
Ahh, such a breath of fresh air Alice, did you like my wee tribute?  I'm depressed and need cheering up, I thought it time Alice got picking on someone and I could join in, I don't even have to agree on principle lol :-D,


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> Ahh, such a breath of fresh air Alice, did you like my wee tribute?  I'm depressed and need cheering up, I thought it time Alice got picking on someone and I could join in, I don't even have to agree on principle lol :-D,



Picking on someone  hmmmm you speak as if I am the person who would do such a vile thing :-k

and youre RIGHT..... who to pick on tho....a male? female ? a mod perhaps ? a wee dog in training could be fun to pick apart right ? or maybe we can just assault males in general on this topic !

any ideas mags ?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Picking on someone  hmmmm you speak as if I am the person who would do such a vile thing :-k
> 
> any ideas mags ?


Let me see :-k .....

Topics like, too much drive or indestructible toys ,or how about rabbits with socks on or bubble baths? Subtle as a brick or what!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Perhaps I was being a little overt. Can I offer a little Scottish humour as a distraction then, Bin Laden at the chippy....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQvtijBoAfo


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> Let me see :-k .....
> 
> Topics like, too much drive or indestructible toys ,or how about rabbits with socks on or bubble baths? Subtle as a brick or what!


subtle as anything ! lets scrutineze the posts we have more closely ?




maggie fraser said:


> Perhaps I was being a little overt. Can I offer a little Scottish humour as a distraction then, Bin Laden at the chippy....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQvtijBoAfo



LOL that made me chuckle....


Ok back to the task at hand....any ladies out there feel free to join in...or even come up with ideas !

an icebreaker of sorts to get this topic rolling in the right direction:

Youre husband sits next to you on the sofa....What's wrong with this picture ?

His chain is to bloody long !


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

ooh and boys ? you are alllll allowed to play as well BUT !!!!! be carefull...this is a womans topic and they can be vicious !


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> ooh and boys ? you are alllll allowed to play as well BUT !!!!! be carefull...this is a womans topic and they can be vicious !


The boys'll take their time on here if at all, they;re pretty much saps on here.

Alice, why do guys whistle when they're on the toilet?
It helps them remember which end to wipe.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> The boys'll take their time on here if at all, they;re pretty much saps on here.
> 
> Alice, why do guys whistle when they're on the toilet?
> It helps them remember which end to wipe.



Cant say that all of them are but have met a few here that tried to taunt and failed miserably which was a shame to be honest but heyyyyy im sure they will pop up again :lol:


found a nice vid on youtube btw : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOx2pV3pBS8&feature=related

check it out hehehe


Maggie, how many men does it take to screw in a lightbulb?

ONE ! he just stands there holding the bulb waiting for the world to revolve around him :lol:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Lassies, already before this topic need real moderation: BEHAVE!

Grab a bottle of wiskey, go sit on a pretty space in the highlands, and come back when you're your good self:-\"


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Ladies...stop all this HORMONAL bliss! :twisted:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Lassies, already before this topic need real moderation: BEHAVE!
> 
> Grab a bottle of wiskey, go sit on a pretty space in the highlands, and come back when you're your good self:-\"


Do you think we are not already there?? Really ?? It's Saturday evening here in Europe as you know, or did you start early?

It's not the Dick I'm responding to here is it?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> Ladies...stop all this HORMONAL bliss! :twisted:


Ahh, now there's a useful contribution. Are you a sap Doug?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> Do you think we are not already there?? Really ?? It's Saturday evening here in Europe as you know, or did you start early?
> 
> It's not the Dick I'm responding to here is it?


 naye, Dick signs with his name if he responds on my accountant.

Yeahh I know it's saturday evening. it's 22.48 here.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> Ahh, now there's a useful contribution. Are you a sap Doug?


Well, I have used them before...gloves that is! Oh ok, no hormones anymore for Mags?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> naye, Dick signs with his name if he responds on my accountant.
> 
> Yeahh I know it's saturday evening. it's 22.48 here.


Selena, be very careful what you allow Dick to sign on your behalf! Other than the fact they are not always the brightest, they tend to be well..... not the most honourable species....the saps.

Anyway, we're being very polite on this thread, and there's no need for any moderation well at least, not until Alice gets back.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

:lol:

i dont need moderating at all

im the picture of sweet innocense and angelic !

Im well behaved and a good catholic girl

what can I say...im perfect !


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> Well, I have used them before...gloves that is! Oh ok, no hormones anymore for Mags?


Frightened of getting your hands dirty Doug? That figures but at least you had something to say, I think.......:-k on second thoughts, what's with the hormones?


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> Frightened of getting your hands dirty Doug? That figures but at least you had something to say, I think.......:-k on second thoughts, what's with the hormones?


... are you too old for hormone therapy? Just sayn' :mrgreen:


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

ooh and btw im halfway through a bottle of famous grouse


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> ... are you too old for hormone therapy? Just sayn' :mrgreen:


Doug, what's too old for hormone therapy? What is hormone therapy? Thankyou.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> ooh and btw im halfway through a bottle of famous grouse


Careful there....you could just slightly fall into a sap category there.....halfway!!!


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Me wonders if me be needing popcorn for this


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

LMAO...you really are in a cardboard box :lol:


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> Careful there....you could just slightly fall into a sap category there.....halfway!!!



sap is an all male thing maggie...or atleast i think it is LOL....and trust me its good im only halfway...fullway i wouldnt be typing on this topic :lol:


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Alice!!!!!! How are you feeling? You get a script of percs...the devil's candy?


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> :lol:
> 
> i dont need moderating at all
> 
> ...



A good Catholic girl . Now that's funny .


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> LMAO...you really are in a cardboard box :lol:


Whilst you may have a point, you didn't answer my question. Have you experience of hormone therapy Doug, stuff to help you.....you know ;-)? Only therapy stuff I've had is to calm me down....I can get a wee bit excitable or at least I used to ;-).


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

LMAO...you once got excited.

Please don't tell me your like the OLDER folks talking about their bowel movements and the weather ](*,)


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> Alice!!!!!! How are you feeling? You get a script of percs...the devil's candy?



feeling great Doug  no more scripts for me #-o wouldnt be very smart with the booze now would it :lol:

and i wouldnt call it devils candy...id call it devinely challenged :lol:


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Jim Nash said:


> A good Catholic girl . Now that's funny .


are you saying that you are not convinced about the fact that i am indeed a very well behaved catholic girl :-s huh well Jim are ya


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> LMAO...you once got excited.
> 
> Please don't tell me your like the OLDER folks talking about their bowel movements and the weather ](*,)


I'm getting the impression you think I am old.

I'm not old, I just have lots of life experience and know a thing or two about saps but not hormone therapy .


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

here ya go ladies, for your viewing entertainment

(33 second mark, dog agility)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CokfYdnk9g

women drivers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wT7zM8XgXQ

more women
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LNjv27N614

women drivers 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-YdfLfyyMA


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

isnt hormone therapy the stuff they use to make boys into girls...you know ehmmm take away the outtie and make it an innie


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Maggeeeeee ...:razz:

Alice...glad to hear you are feeling better.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> here ya go ladies, for your viewing entertainment
> 
> (33 second mark, dog agility)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CokfYdnk9g
> ...


 
Joby, feck off no saps allowed! Doug and Jim are giving it their best shot....


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

maggie fraser said:


> Joby, feck off no saps allowed! Doug and Jim are giving it their best shot....


Why did God give women one more set of brain cells than he gave to cows ??


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Alice Bezemer said:


> isnt hormone therapy the stuff they use to make boys into girls...you know ehmmm take away the outtie and make it an innie [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Uhmmmm Alice ...could be but I was referring to when a women gets old and has those menopausal mood swings and everything begins to....


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> isnt hormone therapy the stuff they use to make boys into girls...you know ehmmm take away the outtie and make it an innie


Isn't it curious the boys know all about it ??? Hormone therapy ?? Damn saps!


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> I'm getting the impression you think I am old.
> 
> I'm not old, I just have lots of life experience and know a thing or two about saps but not hormone therapy .


:---)


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> Alice Bezemer said:
> 
> 
> > isnt hormone therapy the stuff they use to make boys into girls...you know ehmmm take away the outtie and make it an innie [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> are you saying that you are not convinced about the fact that i am indeed a very well behaved catholic girl :-s huh well Jim are ya


I'm sure your behavior would be perfectly fine with me .


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Jim Nash said:


> I'm sure your behavior would be perfectly fine with me .


ffs youre no fun jim 

Im trying to coach out a response here !

gimme sommat to work with man !


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Doug, what's too old for hormone therapy? What is hormone therapy? Thankyou.


 
Care to answer Doug? Or have you forgotten?


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

btw i think this topic should have been named

*will the sweet innocent and extremely wellbehaved good catholic girl Alice please grace us with her presence


*yeahhhh much better....:mrgreen:


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Doug Zaga said:
> 
> 
> > ahaaaaaaaaaaaa thats what was ment ! why didnt you just say so....the midlifecrisis thingy lol...where men go out and pretend to be 21 and buy a red corvette and stick a rug on their head pretending to look cool when in truth? nahhhh not so much :lol:
> ...


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> ffs youre no fun jim
> 
> Im trying to coach out a response here !
> 
> gimme sommat to work with man !


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> ffs youre no fun jim
> 
> Im trying to coach out a response here !
> 
> gimme sommat to work with man !



Ouch and I was going to say how much fun I thought Catholic girls were . Do you still have your uniform ?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Why did God give women one more set of brain cells than he gave to cows ??


I give in. But be careful.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> Alice Bezemer said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm thinking...well when I get there I will prefer the black Benz and a high and tight! But it is still more than botox, face lifts, breast implants, buttock implants and vaginal rejuvenation!
> ...


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> Care to answer Doug? Or have you forgotten?


Ohhhh Mags! I answered it...you need to enlarge the screen size I think ](*,) Or maybe get those coke bottle glasses out ???


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Doug Zaga said:
> 
> 
> > he said the V word !!!!!
> ...


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Doug Zaga said:
> 
> 
> > he said the V word !!!!!
> ...


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> Alice Bezemer said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't say the C-word. I am using medical terminology for you older folk :mrgreen:
> ...


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> Alice Bezemer said:
> 
> 
> > He seems to know an awful lot about it doesn't he? WTF is V rejuvenation? Doug's starting to give me the willies!
> ...


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Doug Zaga said:
> 
> 
> > he said the V word !!!!!
> ...


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Alice Bezemer said:


> maggie fraser said:
> 
> 
> > you got me there mags, vajayjay rejuv  kinda freaks me the fk out lol....
> ...


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> Ohhhh Mags! I answered it...you need to enlarge the screen size I think ](*,) Or maybe get those coke bottle glasses out ???


I read my screen size at 75% Doug, I have neither trouble with vision or comprehension, now would you like to answer the question or would you prefer to just sap on out?


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> Alice Bezemer said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO .... You are referring to surgery to a womans buttocks to increase the size of her buttocks, yes?
> ...


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Doug Zaga said:
> 
> 
> > he said the V word !!!!!
> ...


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> Alice Bezemer said:
> 
> 
> > Damn Alice...they advertise it on the radio here in the states. Vagina Vanity ....
> ...


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Maggie...I think it was around post 40 or so... Please keep up.:wink:


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> Alice Bezemer said:
> 
> 
> > Damn Alice...they advertise it on the radio here in the states. Vagina Vanity ....
> ...


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Jim Nash said:


> Alice Bezemer said:
> 
> 
> > With Botox you can tell because their eyebrows don't move . A facelift because they now smile , ALL THE TIME ! Breast implants because they don't hang down to their knees and with the vag overhaul because I no longer lose my watch .
> ...


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Doug are you old? Do you have any troubles with.....you know....????


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Jim Nash said:


> Alice Bezemer said:
> 
> 
> > With Botox you can tell because their eyebrows don't move . A facelift because they now smile , ALL THE TIME ! Breast implants because they don't hang down to their knees and with the vag overhaul because I no longer lose my watch .
> ...


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

I hope we all realise that this topic is going to scare some people for life yes ?

:lol:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Jim Nash said:
> 
> 
> > i am so not going to ask (even tho im dying to lol)
> ...


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

I didnt want to do this but here ya go ladies


Why can't women drive?
Because there's no road between the kitchen and the bedroom

Q: How do you know when it's time to get a new dishwasher?
A: When the old one expects you to "do your share

Q:Why does every man need a woman?
A:Because the dishes would get to piled up without one.

Why don't women wear watches? 
There's a clock on the stove.

Why do women have short feet?
So they can stand closer to the stove

How many men does it take to open a beer? 
-None, it should be opened when she brings it to you.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> I hope we all realise that this topic is going to scare some people for life yes ?
> 
> :lol:


Bunch of *ussies .


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> Doug are you old? Do you have any troubles with.....you know....????


Very... ask Alice. Are you asking if I have troubles with my laptop scrren and need to increase the font size?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

sam wilks said:


> I didnt want to do this but here ya go ladies
> 
> 
> Why can't women drive?
> ...


Sam, was this your idea of manning up?? Fail.

Are you old, and are you versed with hormone therapy?


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Jim Nash said:


> Bunch of *ussies .


do not insult the feline's ! they did nothing to deserve this (yet) :lol:


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

There's a man and a woman in an elevator when all of a sudden the line snaps and as they are falling to their death, the woman yells out, "I don't want to die a virgin, make me a woman!" So the man takes off his shirt, throws it on the floor and says, "Iron that."

Why do women wear white to their wedding?
Well the stoves white, fridge is white, Dishwasher may as well be white.

Why did the women cross the road?
Who cares. Better question is what is she doing out of the kitchen and where did she get the shoes.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> Very... ask Alice. Are you asking if I have troubles with my laptop scrren and need to increase the font size?


No. But you sound dottled and frustrated and someone who takes a lot of interest in hormone therapy and procedures for old folks and tarts :mrgreen:.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Jake Brandyberry said:


> There's a man and a woman in an elevator when all of a sudden the line snaps and as they are falling to their death, the woman yells out, "I don't want to die a virgin, make me a woman!" So the man takes off his shirt, throws it on the floor and says, "Iron that."
> 
> Why do women wear white to their wedding?
> Well the stoves white, fridge is white, Dishwasher may as well be white.
> ...



tsk tsk jake....


i counter youre post and will raise you with a :

*why are men like snowstorms ?

-you never know when hes coming
-you never know howmany inches you will get
-you never know how long he will last
*


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> No. But you sound dottled and frustrated and someone who takes a lot of interest in hormone therapy and procedures for old folks and tarts :mrgreen:.


Well Mums..I have had to deal with several family members dealing with the women's aging process. 

Mags if your past the point of hormone therapy then I assume your converstaions are about bowel movements and not botox


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Alice Bezemer said:


> tsk tsk jake....
> 
> 
> i counter youre post and will raise you with a :
> ...


*Why do women fake orgasms?
'Cause they think men care.*

*What do a woman and a condom have in common?
They're always in your wallet.*

*Why can't a lezzy diet and wear makeup at the same time?
'Cause she can't have Mary Kay on her face and eat Jenny Craig at the same time.

*


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> Well Mums..I have had to deal with several family members dealing with the women's aging process.
> 
> Mags if your past the point of hormone therapy then I assume your converstaions are about bowel movements and not botox


 
I do declare, I must have made a meaningful post. Now you're talking Doug....keep talking, and get yourself a shovel whilst you're at it!


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Hormones? Do you know how to make a hormone? Don't pay her!


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> Well Mums..I have had to deal with several family members dealing with the women's aging process.


Womens ageing process? I just choked on my breakfast.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Any other saps interested on commenting on the female aging process ???


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

How many feminists does it take to change a light bulb?
Trick question, feminists can't change anything!

A jogger is running along one morning when he hears crying. He slows down and sees an armless, legless woman sitting at a table bawling. Heart heavy, he walks over and asks her what the problem is. Sniffling, she says, "I've never been hugged before.." The jogger leans over, hugs her, and smiles as he takes off. The next day the cripple is still there, crying again. The jogger slows down and asks her what the matter is this time. She leans over and wipes her snotty nose on the table and says, "I've never been kissed before.." The man leans over and lays a wet one on her cheek. He jogs off, waving bye to her smiling face. The next day, he jogs up and shes crying her eyes out yet again. The jogger runs over and asks her "what now?" The bleary-eyed woman looks up and says, "I've never been FCKED before.." The man bends over, picks her up, and chucks her into a pool and calls, "Now you're FCKED!"

Why couldn't Helen Keller drive?
Because she was a woman.

Why haven't any women ever gone to the moon? 
It doesn't need cleaning yet


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Hey Jake you're a tryer. You're not going to sap out on us now like Doug are you?

Why did God give more brain cells to a cow than to a woman?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

maggie fraser said:


> I give in. But be careful.


So that when you squeeze their boobs they don't shit on the floor.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> So that when you squeeze their boobs they don't shit on the floor.


What was the question again ?


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Maggie if you're still feeling down give these guys a call .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J9-E1xS_Ik


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> Maggie if you're still feeling down give these guys a call .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J9-E1xS_Ik


 
Jim, I'm RFLMAO


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

*What do women and Slinkies have in common?
Not really too much, but you can’t help but crack a smile when one tumbles down the stairs.*


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

maggie fraser said:


> What was the question again ?





Gerry Grimwood said:


> Why did God give women one more set of brain cells than he gave to cows ??


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Aah yeah, I remember now .


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Gerry, I've been meaning to ask you lately, when are we getting married?


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

you ladies wanna hear a funny joke?


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

womens rights


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

sam wilks said:


> you ladies wanna hear a funny joke?


I'd love to hear a FUnny joke!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Gerry ?? Gerry ??


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

maggie fraser said:


> Gerry, I've been meaning to ask you lately, when are we getting married?


I told you be patient....I got her taking skydiving lessons right now..soon my love. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jBAJs3otcY&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol:
Hands down...Gerry is the funniest MF on this board. I'd like to have some drinks with you someday


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jeez, how did I miss this thread? It's so full of ****ery, I had to read all 10 pages.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Its burning you and Todd are the only ones with the green lites


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I think this threads name should be changed to "what the **** happened to maggie"

Rumor has it that early Sunday morning local time, she was taken into custody after a brief but intense standoff with Police.

Allegedly, she had taken an employee from a massage parlour against his will and was forcing him to slather her person with peanut butter and honey while singing the National Anthem.

I'll wait for you my dear


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I think this threads name should be changed to "what the **** happened to maggie"
> 
> Rumor has it that early Sunday morning local time, she was taken into custody after a brief but intense standoff with Police.
> 
> ...


You failed to mention the Great Pyrenees those will be another set of charges :-&


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Mike Scheiber said:


> You failed to mention the Great Pyrenees those will be another set of charges :-&


That's a misdemeanor really :lol:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> That's a misdemeanor really :lol:


Should have still been mentioned


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Should have still been mentioned


Found her 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9mw492VXvE&feature=related


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I think this threads name should be changed to "what the **** happened to maggie"
> 
> Rumor has it that early Sunday morning local time, she was taken into custody after a brief but intense standoff with Police.
> 
> ...


And that's what i get for inviting her to my birthday party...good times.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I think this threads name should be changed to "what the **** happened to maggie"
> 
> Rumor has it that early Sunday morning local time, she was taken into custody after a brief but intense standoff with Police.
> 
> ...



Just a couple of questions.
Smooth or crunchy and do they have to stand for the National Anthem in her country? :-k


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I think this threads name should be changed to "what the **** happened to maggie"
> 
> Rumor has it that early Sunday morning local time, she was taken into custody after a brief but intense standoff with Police.
> 
> ...


Gerry Gerry, you can stop worrying, got the straps off this morning after some well earned rest .

I'm away for a wee wash now.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Also how are the skydiving lessons going?


----------

